# ADOPTED! 17 month old Male Golden Retriever needs new home NYC area



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful boy, I'm sure it won't be too long before he has a family of his own.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Got an update from Bailey's foster Mom. He is truly a special pup that any family would be VERY LUCKY to have. He is a medium energy dog that calms easily. He knows basic commands well and heals during walks. He loves to go for long walks! He went to an outdoor restaurant with his foster Mom and foster sibling and sat so well behaved during the meal (outdoor seating). He ignores family cat. Street noises, car, trucks, people, children running do not phaze this boy one bit. (He was raised with cat, dog and children). He really loves his toys, antlers and bully sticks. He is FAMILY READY! please spread the word so he may find the perfect home!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up, this boy sounds fantastic!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bailey is a handsome boy, he would make a wonderful companion for someone. 

If you're interested in adopting Bailey, contact:

*[email protected] or call @ 347 776 1704. *

*Application, ref checks and home visit applies. Small fee to cover any vetting costs.
*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bailey*

Bailey is a gorgeous boy! Whoever gets him will be VERY LUCKY!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Anyone interested in adopting Bailey?

If you are contact:

*[email protected] or call @ 347 776 1704. 

Application, ref checks and home visit applies. Small fee to cover any vetting costs

*


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

:crossfingHoping Bailey will find a nice home. I think it's awful when dog owners fall on hard times and have to give up their dogs.  I am sure the right home will be found for Bailey.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Anyone interested in adopting Bailey?

If you are contact:

*[email protected] or call @ 347 776 1704. 

Application, ref checks and home visit applies. Small fee to cover any vetting costs*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax Mom*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Bailey is a handsome boy, he would make a wonderful companion for someone.
> 
> If you're interested in adopting Bailey, contact:
> 
> ...


Any update on Bailey?


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

He's beautiful, really hope he finds a loving home soon!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Great news! Bailey's foster Mom has decided that Bailey has found his forever home with her. Congrats to Bailey and his wonderful Mom!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Awesome! That's great.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great news!


----------

